# Glendale



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Some years ago I built a track, Scenic Hills from Greg Brauns web site. It was fun & I put way to much work into it. Trackmate power, Painted lanes, etc. I had been thinking about expanding for a while. Here is what it looked like.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

One night I just started digging in & ripped it down to the bare table. lol!
There is no good way to change it, so I figured I'd just start with a almost clean slate. I wanted to expand the table to 12'. I picked a layout I thought I would be a good mix of speed & infield. Greg B's Glendale seem to be the winner. After adding to the table then moving all the driver stations to one side I started buying the track pieces to complete it. Tonight I did a test fit to plot tap locations.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I really like the layout. Will you run it clockwise, counter clockwise, or both?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks, From the Bank down the straight. I guess it could go either way, but thats what is shown on Gregs site.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I like it a lot. The first one looked awesome. The second will be even better.

Good job on the wiring too. Its easy to turn the underside of the table into a rat's nest of wires...yours looks nice and clean. 

I'll be watching this with interest, as construction starts on mine in a month's time. Mine will be 12 foot as well....but a completely different track design.

Nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks. This is the go to web site I use for info: http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

He has a ton of info & tips. Its what I used as a guide.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Progress to date. Its up & running. Timing system & back barrier along the straight needs to be completed. Just in time for the nice weather to come back to Ohio.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Judging from the smiles...*

... I'd say you got a winner on yer hands ! ! .... I tend to agree. :thumbsup:


----------

